# plow help



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

okay so 4 years ago i added a truck cutting edge to my atvs plow. Now it has just started to rust thanks to my dog getting sick and peeing where i keep my plow so i have to clean the floor everyday. can i just take black spary paint and paint it then spary a clear water proof spary paint over the black...think it would hold? or should i get everything above the cutting edge line-x'ed and then just every year spray paint the cutting edge?


what you think?


----------



## diamondwash (Feb 8, 2010)

Why not go with a UHMW cutting edge it doesn't rust as for the blade I would just use Fluid Film on it it does amazing things as well as a rust inhibitor.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

diamondwash;1139148 said:


> Why not go with a UHMW cutting edge it doesn't rust as for the blade I would just use Fluid Film on it it does amazing things as well as a rust inhibitor.


I take a old candle and a propane touch, heat up the candle and smear wax all over the plow face. snow NEVER sticks to the blade. I do it to my shovels as well but sometimes the snow slides off before you can even throw it. lol Works great......


----------

